# Cleaning Fraccino Piccino Steam Wand



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm sure I have read on here that you can unscrew the tip of the steam wand. But cannot seem to do this! I clean with Urnex Rinza. Is this enough or do I need to unscrew and clean steam wand with a brush


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The tip of the steamwand does unscrew - must just be a bit tight!! As long as you wipe the wand after every use and keep the holes in the tip unblocked, you will only need to use a brush very occaisionally


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks...will try again! Any tips on what I can use or do to get the thing off?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

when the wand is cold, if you hold it firmly with one hand and turn the tip anticlockwise with a small mole wrench or pliers it should turn - only really needs to be hand tight, so once you have taken it off once, you should be able to remove it ok without any tools!


----------



## almoalmo (Jul 12, 2012)

I have just removed the tip from the wand of my new machine for the first time. The "O" ring came out in two pieces- very annoying!


----------

